# [HowTo] Falten mit der PlayStation3 (PS3)



## Schmicki (2. November 2010)

Da jetzt schon des Öfteren Fragen aufgekommen sind, wie man mit der PS3 faltet, habe ich mich zu einem kleinen [HowTo] durchgerungen.
Zwar sind wir hier in einem PC-Forum, aber die PS3 hat es verdient erwähnt zu werden.
Schließlich bin ich erst über die PS3 auf F@h aufmerksam geworden und Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist!

Wer noch nichts von Folding@home gehört hat und nicht weiss worum es geht, dem sei der Thread von nfsgame empfohlen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/91222-info-falten-fuer-anfaenger.html
Ich beschränke mich vorerst auf die wichtigsten Funktionen von F@h auf der PS3.
*Punkteausbeute:*
 
Gleich vorweg der wichtigste Punkt: Wieviel Punkte macht die PS3?
Die PS3 erfaltet konstant *~1000 PPD* (points per day).
Der Wert ist modellunabhängig, also alle PS3-Modelle falten gleich schnell.

*
Deadlines:*

Die Deadline definiert den Zeitpunkt, bis zu der die Arbeiteinheit fertig gerechnet an den Server hochgeladen werden muss.
Jede Arbeitseinheit hat eine *bevorzugte* und eine *endgültige* Deadline.
Um in den Genuß der Punkte zu kommen ist darauf zu achten, die *bevorzugte *Deadline einzuhalten.
Danach wird die Arbeitseinheit zwar vom Server noch angenommen, aber es gibt keine Punkte mehr dafür.
Wenn auch die endgültige Deadline überschritten wird, wird die Arbeitseinheit nicht mehr vom Server angenommen und
vom Klienten gelöscht.

Beispiel: Projekt 3461 hat eine bevorzugte Deadline von 3 Tagen und eine endgültige Deadline von 6 Tagen.
*Stromverbrauch:*

Die Leistungsaufnahme beim Falten beträgt bei den:
Großen Modellen (bis August 2008) *~175 W*
Großen Modellen (ab August 2008) *~115 W*
Slim Modellen (ab September 2009) *~85 W
*Slim Modellen (ab Juli 2010) *~75 W*
*Hitzeentwicklung beim Falten:
*
Häufig wird die Frage gestellt, ob die PS3 durch das Falten schaden nehmen kann.
Von Sony und Stanford kommt Entwarnung. F@h für die PS3 ist so ausgelegt, dass
auch im Dauerbetrieb keine Gefahr für die Hardware entsteht.
Dies kann ich nur bestätigen. Im Faltbetrieb bleibt das Gehäuse kühler als beim spielen.
Der Gehäuselüfter dreht auch nur sehr langsam und die PS3 ist angenehm leise.
Nun aber zum Einrichten von Folding@home:

*Starten von F@h auf der PS3:*

  Im Hauptmenü der PS3, unter dem Punkt „Netzwerk“, befindet sich „Life with PlayStation“.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Nach dem Start der Applikation kann man mit gedrückter „Viereck“-Taste verschiedene Kanäle auswählen. Darunter auch „Folding@home“. 

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Nach dem Starten lädt sich die PS3 eine WU runter und beginnt mit der Berechnung.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Name und Teamnummer:*
(Optionen > Identität)

 Als nächstes gebt ihr euren Faltnamen und die Teamnummer (natürlich  70335) ein. Dazu begebt ihr euch mit der „Dreieck“-Taste ins Optionsmenü  und zum Punkt „Identität“.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rechts oben im Bild befinden sich alle relevanten Informationen.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Hinweis:*

  Leider fehlt die Angabe, wie lange die Deadline ist. Mit HFM.net lässt sich die PS3 auch nicht überwachen.
Ihr müsst selber ein Auge auf die Deadlines haben. Dafür könnt ihr auf der Projektseite von Stanford nach dem Projekt suchen.
Beispiel: Projekt 3461 hat eine bevorzugte Deadline von 3 Tagen.
*Expertenmodus:
*(Optionen > Allgemeine Einstellungen > Folding@home)*
 *
Um die volle Leistung aus der PS3 rauszuquetschen solltet ihr den Expertenmodus aktivieren.
Dadurch werden die anderen Kanäle von „Life with PlayStation“ deaktiviert.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Experten-Modus wird unten rechts ein Diagramm eingeblendet.
Mit einer blauen Linie wird die Energie des Proteins über die Zeit dargestellt.
Die rote Linie stellt die Durchschnittstemperatur dar, der momentanen
Simulation.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erweiterter Modus*:
(Optionen > Folding@home-Einstellungen > Modus)

Für Vielfalter bietet sich der Modus "erweitert" an. Laut Stanford können damit, wenn verfügbar, größere WUs empfangen werden.
Den erweiterten Modus kann man unter "Folding@home-Einstellungen > Modus" aktivieren.
*Bildschirmschoner, Musik, Soundeffekte:*

Entfernt den Haken vor Musik und Soundeffekte.
Den Bildschirmschoner wiederum aktiviert ihr. Der Bildschirmschoner startet automatisch, wenn für 3 Minuten keine Eingabe am Controller gemacht wird.
So wird sichergestellt, dass die volle Power zum Faltern benutzt wird.
Wer mehr über den Leistungsgewinn durch den Bildschirmschoner wissen will, kann hier mehr erfahren (Danke an Timmy99)

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Automatische Abschaltung:
*(Optionen > Folding@home-Einstellungen)

 Eine nützliche Funktion ist die „Automatische Abschaltung“, die ihr im Optionsmenü unter „Folding@home-Einstellungen“  finden könnt.
Dort könnt ihr einstellen, ob sich die PS3 nach Abschluss der aktuellen WU oder nach einer bestimmten Zeit ausschalten soll.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Automatischer Start:* 

 Als Gegenstück zur „Automatischen Abschaltung“ gibt es noch den „Automatischen Start“, den ihr im Hauptmenü findet.
Dazu „Life with PlayStation“ markieren und das Kontextmenü mit der „Dreieck“-Taste aufrufen.
Wenn sich die PS3 eine bestimmte Zeit im Leerlauf befindet, könnt ihr F@h automatisch starten lassen.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Während des Faltens kann man, außer die virtuelle Welt zu bewundern und Musik zu hören, nichts mit der PS3 machen.
Mein Tipp: Wenn man mal wieder was aus dem PlayStation-Store runterlädt, Download im Hintergrund starten und danach F@h.
Dadurch wird die Downloadzeit sinnvoll genutzt.


*Beenden von F@h auf der PS3:*

Über die „PlayStation-Taste“ könnt ihr jederzeit „Life with PlayStation“ beenden und ins PS3-Hauptmenü zurückkehren.
Die Berechnung der aktuellen WU wird gestoppt. Beim nächsten Start von „Life with PlayStation“ wird die WU fortgesetzt.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soweit die wichtigsten Schritte, um die PS3 falten zu lassen.
*Weitere Funktionen von Folding@home mit der PS3:*

*Box-Modus:*
(Optionen > Folding@home-Einstellungen)

  Beim Aktivieren des „Box-Modus“ wird ein Gitter um das Protein eingeblendet.
  Dieses Gitter stellt die äußere Grenze der Proteinsimulation dar.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 

*Grafik:*
(Optionen)

  Unter dem Punkt „Grafik“ können verschiedene Visualisierungen des Proteins gewählt werden.
  Kalotten:
  Stellt die Atome, des Proteins, ohne Abstand zueinander dar.

  Kugel & Stab:
  Stellt Atome  als Kugeln und die Verbindung der Atome als Stäbe dar.

  Tapioka:
  Stellt das Protein mit einer glatten Oberfläche, verbesserter Schattierung und Tiefe dar.
  Kaviar:
  Stellt das Protein mit einer glatten Oberfläche und definierten Rändern dar.


Lakritze:
  Stellt nur die Bindung des Proteins dar.


Rückgrat:
  Stellt spezifische Abschnitte des Proteins dar, die von wissenschaftlicher Bedeutung für die Forschung ist.

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider konnte ich noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen, wie "Rückgrat" aussieht. Hat jemand einen Screenshot?


*Select-Taste:*

Bei Betätigung der Select-Taste könnt ihr zwischen drei Anzeigen durchschalten:

1. Erde + Protein unten rechts + diverse Anzeigen rechts (Mit den Analogsticks kann die Erde bewegt werden)
2. Nur die Erde + kleine Fortschrittsanzeige unten rechts (Mit den Analogsticks kann die Erde bewegt werden)
3. Erde + Protein in groß + diverse Anzeigen rechts (Mit den Analogsticks kann das Protein bewegt werden)

Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit und frohes Falten! 
Quellen:
PlayStation 3 ? Wikipedia
Folding@home - FAQ-PS3
Folding@home


----------



## Schmicki (2. November 2010)

Thema ist on!

Viel Spaß beim betrachten der vielen, großen Bilder! 

Fragen, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge und sonstige Nörgeleien sind natürlich willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Schließlich bin ich erst über die PS3 auf F@h aufmerksam geworden und Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist!


 
Der Experten-Modus wäre auch noch erwänenswert. Mit ihm lassen sich die ganzen Infokanals abschalten das die PS3 mehr Leistung fürs Falten hat.

Bin auch über die PS3 auf F@H aufmerksam geworden. 
PS3 hat immerhin 1000PPD, mein Kleiner bringt's es nur auf 80-160PPD's und das 24/7Betrieb.
Von meiner 1. Milionpunkte gehen etwa 600'000 Punkte auf das Konto der PS3, nicht ganz 2 Jahre Faltzeit.


----------



## nfsgame (2. November 2010)

Sehr schön .


----------



## Timmy99 (2. November 2010)

Schönes Tut 
Bei mir könnt ihr schön beobachten was die PS3 alles zusammenfaltet. Bin momentan auf "Sparflamme" unterwegs (Nur PS3 faltet, und das 24/7).
Habe heute lediglich alle PC Clienten fertigfalten lassen, damit die Wus nicht der Deadline zum Opfer fallen.

Expertenmodus wurde erwähnt. Was ist mit dem "Erweiterter" Modus? 
Und was ist mit der letzten Ansichtsoption "Rückgrat"? Konnte die noch NIE anwählen.
Mir ist auch Schleierhaft was der "Box-Modus" bewirkt. Einfach ein Gitter um das Protein?
Fragen über fragen^^

Trotzdem gutes Tut. Alles wichtige wurde genannt.

MfG,
Timmy99, Happy folding


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2010)

Saubere Sache - herzlichen Dank für die Arbeit


----------



## Schmicki (2. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für die positive Resonanz! 

@Timmy99
Werde versuchen alle Fragen zu beantworten. Heute aber nicht mehr! 
Aber was die Ansichtsoption "Rückgrat" angeht:
Das steht nur bei bestimmten Proteinen zur Verfügung.

Aktualisierung des Threads:


Expertenmodus
Bildschirmschoner
hinzugefügt


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem "Erweiterter" Modus?



Konnte in Zusammenhang damit keine Performanceunterschiede erkennen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.

 Übrigens gutes Tutorial Schmicki, Gute Arbeit 

Aber 16 WUs sind echt süß =PP


----------



## FrozenBoy (3. November 2010)

Worum geht es hier? 

Ich habe vor mir vll. eine PS3 zuzulegen aber ich versteh hier nur Bahnhof. 
Was bedeutet Falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2010)

Nun, wir freuen uns immer über "Frischfleisch"

Damit du dich etwas schlau machen kannst hier ein paar Links

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/91222-info-falten-fuer-anfaenger.html

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ie-Exaflop-Schallgrenze/Folding-at-home/News/

http://folding.stanford.edu/

Btw. auch wenn du auf der PCGH-Page nach "folding" suchst findest du viel

Wenn wir weiterhelfen können (installieren/konfigurieren etc.) dann frag einfach


----------



## Z28LET (3. November 2010)

Ich weis jetzt nicht, in wie weit euch das schon mal aufgefallen ist, aber wenn ich einstelle, er soll nach der Aktuellen WU abschalten, dann fährt die PS3 runter ohne die fertige WU hochgeladen zu haben!

Wichtig zu erwähnen, da sonst die Deadline ablaufen könnte.

Ich stelle das abschalten nach einer gewissen Zeit manuell ein.
Also wenn die PS3 sagt, es sind noch so rund 5:35h bis zum fertig rechen, dann stelle ich einfach 6h ein.


----------



## Timmy99 (3. November 2010)

Das würde aber aufs gleiche hinauslaufen...
dann fängt die PS3 schon an die nächste WU zu berechnen, und schaltet sich mittendrin ab. Ist mir aber noch nie aufgefallen, dass die PS3 einfach vergisst die WU hochzuladen. Mal sehn obs bei mir auch so ist


----------



## Z28LET (3. November 2010)

Da ich nicht 24/7 berechnen lasse macht das schon sinn.

Klar, wenn die erst etwas später (mit Toleranz) abschaltet hat die PS3 natürlich schon 20-30 min (von 6h) der neuen WU berechet.
Lieber die 20 min verschenkt als ganze 6h, da ich auch schon mal die PS3 2 oder mehr Tage aus lasse, geschweige den das Internet aus ist, wenn die PS3 an ist.


Ich wollte ja auch nur mal drauf hinweisen; wenn wer konstant jeden Tag oder jeden zweiten faltet, ist es egal wann die PS3 sich ausschaltet, da sie ja immer wieder rechtzeitig zur Abgabe der WU wieder an ist.


----------



## Schmicki (3. November 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Aber 16 WUs sind echt süß =PP



Janu, wenn ich den PC falten lasse, dann muss ich ja mit der PS3 zocken. 
Ab und zu darf die PS3 auch mal was falten. Wie viele WUs hast du denn schon mit der PS3 durchgekaut?




Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nicht, in wie weit euch das schon mal aufgefallen ist,  aber wenn ich einstelle, er soll nach der Aktuellen WU abschalten, dann  fährt die PS3 runter ohne die fertige WU hochgeladen zu haben!



Mir ist sowas noch nicht passiert. Wenn die Server in Stanford mitspielen, dann sendet die PS3 brav die fertige WU. Aber mit den paar WUs habe ich auch noch keinen so großen Erfahrungsschatz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2010)

Meine PS3 hat schon 2531 WU's durchgekaut. 
Meine läuft auch viel, etwa 100-110h pro Woche.


----------



## Timmy99 (4. November 2010)

2531... und ich dachte ich falte viel mit der PS3 

Auch meine PS3 schickt vor dem abschalten brav die WU fertig.

EDIT: Kleiner Vergleich was die PS3 mit und ohne Bildschirmschoner leistet:

ohne: ~241 ns/day
mit+aktiv: ~258 ns/day

Man sieht die hohe ns/day sofort nach dem drücken einer Taste oder des Analogsticks. Daraufhin sinkt sie kontinuierlich runter auf ~241.
Lohnt sich also, der Bildschirmschoner (Sind die nun doch wieder für was gut^^).

Eine PS3-WU bringt ca. 251 Credits, und dauert in etwa 5h 45min. (P346X)

MfG,
Timmy99, Happy folding.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. November 2010)

bei LCD brauchst keinen schoner.... bei Plasma TV wäre es aber ganz gut xD (am besten schaltet man den TV sowieso aus...)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

Bei den WU's gibt es auch starke Schwankungen was die Rechenzeit anbelangt:
Bisheriger Rekord hat hält eine WU die ich vor etwa 3 Wochen hatte: 1d12h, weiss aber das Projekt nicht mehr und auch nicht wieviele % sie schon durch hatte. 
Habe aber auch schon neh WU geseh die nur 2,5h hatte bei 0%.


----------



## Schmicki (4. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine PS3 hat schon 2531 WU's durchgekaut.



Respekt, das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer! Mit der alten PS3 oder mit der Slim erfaltet? Wer bietet mehr? 



Timmy99 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich also, der Bildschirmschoner (Sind die nun doch wieder für was gut^^)



Danke für die konkreten Werte! Immerhin 6% mehr Leistung mit eingeschalteten Bildschirmschoner.



T0M@0 schrieb:


> am besten schaltet man den TV sowieso aus...



...wenn er nicht benötigt wird. Richtig. Wenn die PS3 faltet, gibt es ja auch nichts Interessantes zu sehen. Da kann man den TV beruhigt ausmachen.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei den WU's gibt es auch starke Schwankungen was die Rechenzeit anbelangt



Hast du den "erweiterten Modus" aktiviert? Laut Stanford werden bei Aktivierung größere WUs vergeben. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur WUs, die ca. 6 Stunden gebraucht haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Respekt, das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer! Mit der alten PS3 oder mit der Slim erfaltet? Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> Hast du den "erweiterten Modus" aktiviert? Laut Stanford werden bei Aktivierung größere WUs vergeben. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur WUs, die ca. 6 Stunden gebraucht haben.


Alte PS3 , wird Mitte Dezember 2 Jahre alt.

Kaum war der "erweiterte Modus" verfügbar, war er auch schon aktiviert. Als ich anfing zu falten hiess es auch noch Folding@Home. 

Ich stell heute Abend auch noch ein Beweisfoto für meine 2531 WU's rein.


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. November 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Respekt, das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer! Mit der alten PS3 oder mit der Slim erfaltet? Wer bietet mehr?



Ich komm leider "nur" auf 723 

Ab und zu mach ich sie halt mal aus, weil die eigentlich meinen Eltern gehört (fungiert als BluRayPlayer und Netzwerkstreamingplattform im Wohnzimmer) und ich nicht die Schuld kriegen will wenn sie irgendwann mal den Geist aufgibt^^



Schmicki schrieb:


> ...wenn er nicht benötigt wird. Richtig. Wenn  die PS3 faltet, gibt es ja auch nichts Interessantes zu sehen. Da kann  man den TV beruhigt ausmachen.


Wieso, man kann doch fernsehenschauen^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

Wie versprochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi

die Frage gab es sicher schon oft, aber was bringt die PS3 so an Credit´s am tag bzw in der Woche ?

und wo liegt der Stromverbrauch bei der normalen und der Slim beim Falten?

MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> die Frage gab es sicher schon oft, aber was bringt die PS3 so an Credit´s am tag bzw in der Woche ?
> 
> ...


Nach Timmy99 Signatur zu urteilen um die 3.200Punkte/Tag, er faltet momentan nur mit der PS3 im 24/7-Betrieb. Weiter so Timmy99! 

Meine PS3 (altes Modell) verbraucht um die 200W beim Falten so weit ich mich errinnere aber um es ganz genau zu sagen müsste ich nachmessen.


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

Danke 

wollte mir wen GT5 endlich mal raus kommt eine PS3 kaufen, und natürlich auch falten fürs Team.

MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

Hoffendlich bringen sie GT5 endlich, genug oft verschoben! 
GT5 

Hab mir schon vor 6 Monaten das Lenkrad dazu gekauft.


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

AHH auch einer der es nicht mehr abwarten kann bis es endlich raus kommt 

aus lauter Frust hab ich schon 3 mal Dirt2 und Forza 3 auf der Xbox durchgespielt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

Ich langeweile solang mein SLI-Gespann mit NfS: Most Wanted. 
Mal sehn ob es wirklich am 30.November kommt, glaube es erst wenn's so weit ist. 

Wäre eigendlich auch ne Idee: Eine 460 spielt, die andere am Falten und dazu SMP. 
Die Frage die sich dabei natürlich stellt, auf welcher startet das Spiel?


----------



## Timmy99 (4. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach Timmy99 Signatur zu urteilen um die 3.200Punkte/Tag, er faltet momentan nur mit der PS3 im 24/7-Betrieb. Weiter so Timmy99!



Oh oh das stimmt nicht ganz. Sind noch "nachwehen" von den PC Clients.

Zu den Daten:
Vorraussichtlich 1000Punkte/Tag. Wie gesagt ist sehr bald an meiner Signatur abzulesen (Es sind 1000PPD, egal was nun in der Sig steht )

Da ich ein neueres 80er "CECHL" Modell habe, verbraucht die PS3 um die 115W.
CPU ist 45nm, die Graka (RSX Chip) 65nm.
Die Slim Modelle benötigen noch weniger Strom. Die drückts auf bis zu ~80W runter in f@h.


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

Hi 

80watt hört sich gut an, da muss ich wohl mein Kollegen enttäuschen wollte seine PS3 40GB mit Wasserkühlung  kaufen aber wen die um die 200watt braucht ist mir das zu viel dan lieber eine Slim die sind auch nicht mehr so laut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

@acer86: Wen du noch kurz warten kannst mess ich meine heute Abend noch genau.


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3 bin sicher noch online bis ca 24uhr 

danke das du dir die mühe machst es zu messen


----------



## Schmicki (4. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...wollte seine PS3 40GB mit Wasserkühlung  kaufen ...



PS3 mit Wasserkühlung?


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> PS3 mit Wasserkühlung?



ja ^^

hab die ps3 selber umgebaut für ihn weil er sich nicht auskennt mit Wasserkühlung 

der Grund war einfach die Lautstärke war ihm zu hoch von den Original Lüfter der PS3, (ja ich weiß das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau das hab ich ihn auch gesagt ) weil eine XBOX 360 viel lauter ist wie eine PS3 40gb .

P.s. hier hab ich den Kühler gekauft:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...H2O-Systemk-hler-f-r-PlayStation-3---PS3.html
MFG: acer86


----------



## LuXTuX (4. November 2010)

wieviel PPD macht so ne PS3 eigendlich?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3 bin sicher noch online bis ca 24uhr
> 
> danke das du dir die mühe machst es zu messen


Also, sind konstante 115W mit Bildschirmschoner, ohne 124W. 

Wahrscheinlich sind die 200W die ich im Kopf habe im Spielbetrieb.



Schmicki schrieb:


> PS3 mit Wasserkühlung?


Zum Beispiel der hier: SB Playstation 3 Kühler
Hier ein paar Bilder: PS3 Wasserkühlung - Google-Suche=



LuXTuX schrieb:


> wieviel PPD macht so ne PS3 eigendlich?





Timmy99 schrieb:


> Vorraussichtlich 1000Punkte/Tag. Wie gesagt ist sehr bald an meiner Signatur abzulesen


Wie sich allerdings PPD's in Punkte umrechnen bzw. ungekehrt ist auch mir schleierhaft.


----------



## LuXTuX (5. November 2010)

hmm, hatte mit dem geanken gespiet mir ne PS3 zu holen, könne dann nebenbei auch falten. sind mir aber zu teuer die teile im mom. aber die dinger können blueray abspielen?


----------



## Timmy99 (5. November 2010)

Ja, sie können Blu-Ray abspielen.
Ich dachte "Punkte/Tag" kann man als ersatz für PPD (Points per Day) benutzen. Heißt ja im Prinzip dasselbe. Die PS3 macht 1000PPD, oder eben 1000 Punkte/Tag. Oder ist hier ein Denkfehler?

Zu den Wattzahlen - Stromverbrauch:

Die ersten PS3 Modelle mit 60GB und PS2 kompatibilität, verbrauchen tatsächlich _bis zu_ 200W bei folding@home. Die späteren 40er und 80er bringens auf 115W.
Die ersten PS3 Slims benötigen ~85W. Die späteren/neueren Slims ~80W.

Kleine Übersicht:
1. Gen: PS3 60GB, PS2, 4x USB -> 180W
2. Gen: PS3 40-80GB, 2x USB --> 115W (alte 40GB Modelle können immernoch _bis zu_ 200W benötigen [Tabelle guckn]
3. Gen: PS3 Slim, 45nm/65nm --> 85W
4. Gen: PS3 Slim, 45nm/40nm --> 80W

Dies ist eine _grobe_ Einschätzung meinerseits. Da ich nur das 80er Modell hier habe, und A.Meier-PS3 es auch bestätigt hat, kann ich nur absolute Garantie auf das "2. Gen" Modell mit 115W geben (Mein Modell: CECH*L*).

Ich habe eine recht tolle Tabelle gefunden.
Quelle Forum: Playstation 3 FAQ & Software (Games) Information - IGN Boards
Quelle Bild: http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z9/beast786/Untitled-13.jpg

Bild selbst ist im Anhang.

Heute noch im Laden ehältliche Modelle:
*Grob:
*PS3 FAT 80GB ---> 115W f@h, ~130W Games
PS3 Slim, 1.Gen ---> 85W f@h, 100W Games(200X)
PS3 Slim, 2.Gen ---> 80W f@h, 90W Games (210X)
PS3 Slim, 3.Gen ---> 70W f@h, 75W Games (250XA/B)

*Fein:
*PS3 FAT CECHK -> 115W f@h
PS3 FAT CECHL -> 115W f@h
PS3 FAT CECHM -> 115W f@h
PS3 FAT CECHN -> 115W f@h
PS3 FAT CECHO -> 115W f@h
PS3 FAT CECHP -> 115W f@h
PS3 FAT CECHQ -> 115W f@h

PS3 Slim CECH-20xx ->85W f@h (45nm CPU, 65nm GPU/RSX)
PS3 Slim CECH-21xx -> 80W f@h (45nm CPU, 40nm GPU/RSX)
PS3 Slim CECH-25xx -> 70W f@h (45nm CPU, 40nm GPU/RSX)

Die PS3 Slim 2. Gen 21xx ist nicht in der angehängten Tabelle zu sehen, weil noch zu neu

So, genug getippt  Falls Fehler vorhanden sind, bitte melden 

Achja, *ALLE* PS3 Modelle bringen die gleiche Leistung! Egal welches Modell man kauft, es sind bei _jeder_ definitiv im durchschnitt 1000PPD.
Wie ihr rausfindet was für eine CECH Modell ihr habt: Guckt unten auf die PS3. Es steht auf dem Aufkleber drauf. Oder schaut auf den PS3 Karton, steht an der Seite. (Anhang)

Bei manchen PS3 Modellen mit Toshiba Festplatte kann es vorkommen, dass die PS3 Festplatte ab und zu mal "klickt". Dieses klicken ist _nicht_ schädlich (ausgenommen andauerndes, regelmäßiges, schnelles klicken) klicken. Wer dieses klicken als störend empfindet, bleibt nur ein austausch der Festplatte. Man darf die Festplatte selbst austauschen. Sie befindet sich bei den FAT Modellen links, bei den Slim Modellen vorne/unten. Bitte nach Anleitung/Handbuch vorgehen, dass der PS3 beigelegt wurde.
Empfohlene, nicht klickende Festplatten: (Stand 11.2010)
Western Digital 2,5" 5400rpm 80-500GB (WD Caviar blue)
Samsung 2,5" 5400rpm 80-500GB
Jede beliebige SSD im 2,5" Format, und SATA/SATA2 Anschluss.
[Warum nur 500GB? Einige 750GB/1TB Modelle im 2,5" Format haben eine erhöhte Bauform, und passen nicht in die PS3. Bitte genau auf die Herstellerangaben achten.]

_Nicht_ empfohlene Festplatten:
Toshiba 2,5" 5400rpm 40-500GB (kann klicken)
Jede Festplatte mit 7200rpm oder mehr rpm. Es kann (muss aber nicht) zur überhitzung der PS3 oder der Festplatte führen.

Hin und wieder kann es vorkommen, dass auch eine von mir empfohlende Festplatte "klickt". Das liegt am verhalten der PS3: Sobald sie ~10 Sekunden nichts auf der HDD zu tun hat, schaltet sie die HDD in eine art Standby, wodurch der Lesekopf, je nach Festplatte, ganz nach innen oder ganz nach aussen gefahren wird. Genau dadruch entsteht das klicken. Wer 10000% sicher gehen will, und kein klicken hören will, muss wohl oder übel zu einer SSD greifen.

Wenn eure PS3 immer lauter zu werden scheint, schaltet die PS3 aus, und stellt den Netzschalter auf Off. Danach haltet die Auswurftaste gedrückt, und stellt den Netzschalter auf On. Nun bläst die PS3 in X360 Manier aus allen Rohren. Nach dem Vorgang blinkt die PS3 rot. schaltet den Netzschalter nun wieder auf Off, und danach auf On. Fertig. 2. Methode: durch die Luftschlitze mit Druckluftspray, Mund, oder Wasserpistole (nur mit Luft gefüllt) pusten.
Falls diese "Tastenkombi" mit eurer PS3 nicht funktioniert, ist sie zu alt (frühe 80GB und beinahe alle 60GB Modelle).
PS3 Fat: rechts, bei der unteren Gitterhälfte in der Mitte, und hinten.
PS3 Slim: vorne, und hinten.

MfG,
Timmy99, Happy folding


----------



## acer86 (5. November 2010)

WOW was für ein Beitrag,

Danke Timmy das hilft mir beim PS3 kauf sehr weiter


----------



## Timmy99 (5. November 2010)

Sowas passiert mir ab und zu, wenn ich einen Post verfasse, und mir nochwas einfällt. Dann fällt mir immer mehr und mehr ein. Dann steht unvollständiger wirrwar da, den ich dann vervollständige (z.B wo man die CECH Nummer findet, die Pics). Am ende siehts dann so aus wie oben

Auslöser war A.Meier-PS3 mit
"Also, sind konstante 115W mit Bildschirmschoner, ohne 124W. 

Wahrscheinlich sind die 200W die ich im Kopf habe im Spielbetrieb."

und LuXTuX mit
"...aber die dinger können blueray abspielen?"


----------



## Schmicki (5. November 2010)

@Timmy99

Vielen Dank für diese ausführlichen Infos. 
Ich werde heute Abend die Verbrauchswerte ins Howto einfügen. Damit jeder weiss, welche Kosten beim Falten entstehen.

Edit: Habe den Stromverbrauch und die Punkteausbeute hinzugefügt


----------



## Schmicki (5. November 2010)

Thread aktualisiert:


Box-Modus


Visualisierung des Proteins

Hat jemand von den PS3-Faltern eine Ahnung, wie "Rückgrad" aussieht? Screenshot?


----------



## Timmy99 (5. November 2010)

Bin scharfgestellt. Sobald Rückgrad anwählbar ist (ich guck alle 2 Stunden mal nach), liefer ich sofort 

EDIT: Jetzt ist es schon das 2. mal passiert:
Beim 1. mal (Vor paar Wochen): PS3 schaltet sich hart aus, als würde man den Stecker ziehen. Keine LED blinkt oder leuchtet.
Beim 2. mal (jetzt): PS3 führt wieder ein hart aus durch. Diesmal blinkt die rote LED. Nach dem 1. drücken des Powerpanels piept die PS3, und die rote LED leuchtet dauerhaft. danach lies sie sich normal starten.

Hart aus: Ein hörbares "Diioouuut" ertönt, die HDD wird abgebremst, PS3 geht aus. Beim Einschalten die übliche Meldung im System, dass es nicht korrekt ausgeschaltet wurde.

Unter euch PS3 faltern: Ist das euch auch mal passiert? Ich denke es ist ein Einzelfall, und ich bin froh, dass es "nur" eine aktuelle 80er ist. Ohne PS2, 4x USB etc.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Bin scharfgestellt. Sobald Rückgrad anwählbar ist (ich guck alle 2 Stunden mal nach), liefer ich sofort
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt ist es schon das 2. mal passiert:
> Beim 1. mal (Vor paar Wochen): PS3 schaltet sich hart aus, als würde man den Stecker ziehen. Keine LED blinkt oder leuchtet.
> ...


Hört sich für mich nach dem Problem mit dem Überhizen der PS3 an. Mögliche Gründe:

Aufstellort schlecht belüftet (Nische, Kasten,...)
Kühler verstaubt. Ich reinige sie alle 3-4 Wochen.
7200prm Festplatte verbaut.
Ich weiss nicht wie es mit den neuen Modellen ist aber früher war's so dass die PS3 überhizen konnte wen du eine Festplatte eingebaut hast die über 5400prm hatte. Ich selber habe das Problem nicht da ich eine "alte" SSD (1.Generation, 60GB) verbaut habe.

Was dagegen wen ich auch nach der Rückgrad-Darstellung schaue?


----------



## Timmy99 (6. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was dagegen wen ich auch nach der Rückgrad-Darstellung schaue?



Um gottes Willen, natürlich nicht. Umso besser, wenn mehrere nach dem Rückgrad ausschau halten 

Die PS3 steht ziemlich frei ein einem Regal, dass an allen Seiten offen ist. Nur 4 Säulen halten das "PS3 Stockwerk". Im Zimmer herrscht ~23°C, und die PS3 dreht den Lüfter nicht sonderlich hoch (Glaub Stufe 3 oder 4). Verbaut ist eine 80GB Toshiba 5400rpm (die Originale).

EDIT: Zum Thema reinigen:
Ich reinige sie nur aussen mit einem Mikrofasertuch, und puste alle 3-4 Wochen mit ner Wasserpistole durch die relevanten Schlitze. Auch den "Lüfter-Test" benutze ich danach.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2010)

Ich reinige meine in ungekehrter Richtung => Staubsauger auf die Schlitze durch die die Luft ins innere gelangt.
Sozusage den Luftrückwärtsgang einlegen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich reinige meine in ungekehrter Richtung => Staubsauger auf die Schlitze durch die die Luft ins innere gelangt.
> Sozusage den Luftrückwärtsgang einlegen.



Dann pass auf, dass du da keine Spannung induzierst und die Kiste toastest !
Oder sind da sicherheitshalber Zwischenverbraucher verbaut?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dann pass auf, dass du da keine Spannung induzierst und die Kiste toastest !
> Oder sind da sicherheitshalber Zwischenverbraucher verbaut?


Glaub kaum das da etwas passiert, mach es ja bald zwei Jahre so. Halt ja das Rohr nicht stundenlang drauf, kurz drüber und fertig.


----------



## Timmy99 (7. November 2010)

Steht so auch in der Anleitung:
"Staubsauger + niedrige Stufe".

Die rot blinkende LED deutet entweder auf überhitzung, oder Allgemeiner Hardwarefehler hin. Da der YLOD für HDD und Mainboard reserviert ist (hab ich das richtig im Kopf?), kann es "nur" CPU, RAM, RSX, oder was kleineres in der PS3 sein.
Ich schweife aber vom Thema ab:
Die PS3 faltet seit dem Vorfall ohne Murren weiter.
Ein Rückgrad bekam ich noch nicht zu gesicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Ein Rückgrad bekam ich noch nicht zu gesicht


Bis jetzt 5 WU's aber noch nichts.


----------



## Mettsemmel (7. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> EDIT: Kleiner Vergleich was die PS3 mit und ohne Bildschirmschoner leistet:
> 
> ohne: ~241 ns/day
> mit+aktiv: ~258 ns/day



Hab meine vorgestern auf den Erweiterten Modus umgestellt und konnte gestern (mit Bildschirmschoner) ~270 ns/day beobachten, die dann kontinuierlich auf ~250ns/day runtergegangen sind.
Liegt das tatsächlich am Erweiterten Modus oder war das jetzt "Zufall" und es lag z.B. nur an der WU?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hab meine vorgestern auf den Erweiterten Modus umgestellt und konnte gestern (mit Bildschirmschoner) ~270 ns/day beobachten, die dann kontinuierlich auf ~250ns/day runtergegangen sind.
> Liegt das tatsächlich am Erweiterten Modus oder war das jetzt "Zufall" und es lag z.B. nur an der WU?


Liegt im Toleranzbereich der verschiedenen WU's.
Höchste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe liegt 286ns/day. 
Das Tiefste bei 175ns/day.


----------



## Timmy99 (7. November 2010)

Stimmt. Habe mal nen schnellen Schnappschuss gewagt. Folgendes kam raus:
(Kamera draufgehalten, PS Taste gedrückt + Analogstick nach links gedrückt gehalten. Dann als das der Bildschirmschoner verschwand sofort ein Foto geknikpst.)

EDIT:
Da hat Mettsemmel wohl recht. Ich beobachte mal weiter, ob sich das wirklich bei 270 einpendelt. Kann sein dass ich zu früh nen vergleichwert genommen habe. Wäre ja umso besser wenn der Bildschirmschoner nochmal ne schippe mehr packt. Man kanns aber auch mit der Tolleranz gelten lassen.

A.Meier-PS3: Kurz nach dem Screensaver, oder während dem draufgucken? (die 286ns/day)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> A.Meier-PS3: Kurz nach dem Screensaver, oder während dem draufgucken? (die 286ns/day)


Draufgucken. Kurz nach dem Scrennsaver war bis jetzt 295ns/day wen ich's richtig im Kopf habe.

Mir kommt es sowieso vor als seien dir früheren WU's schneller gewesen.
Ich vermute das diese WU's weniger komplex waren.


----------



## Timmy99 (11. November 2010)

Immernoch kein Rückgrat.

Aber was wichtigeres:
Ich empfehle euch, während dem falten die Disc aus dem Laufwerk zu nehmen. Diese dreht sich nämlich dauerhaft im Laufwerk. Schont erstens das Laufwerk, und zweitens noch ein paar Wättchen Strom. Leiser wird die PS3 bei mir dadurch aber nicht, weil das Laufwerk auf einer sehr niedrigen Stufe dreht, und sie von Natur aus eine ruhige ist 

MfG,
Timmy99, happy folding


----------



## Schmicki (11. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Immernoch kein Rückgrat.


Wenn Stanford nicht die entsprechenden WUs raushaut, dann kannst du vielleicht noch lange warten. Bleib trotzdem dran! 



Timmy99 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle euch, während dem falten die Disc aus dem Laufwerk zu nehmen. Diese dreht sich nämlich dauerhaft im Laufwerk.


Guter Hinweis, doch ist das wirklich so? Meine PS3 ist beim Falten schon sehr
leise und ich höre da nur den Lüfter raus. Ich werde heute mal einen Lauschangriff starten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Beginne mich langsam zu fragen ob es überhaupt noch WU's giebt bei denen man Rückgrad noch anwählen kann.
Schaue immer wieder mal aber es kommt einfach keine. 

@Timmy99: wie hast du eigendlich das zu faltende Protein unter die Statusanzeige gebracht?
Find ich nicht und wollte mal testen ob es so ein paar ns/day mehr giebt.


----------



## Timmy99 (14. November 2010)

Einfach Select drücken. Man kann zwischen 3 Anzeigen durchschalten:
1. Nur die Erde + kleine % Anzeige unten rechts
2. Erde + Protein in groß + Diverse Anzeigen rechts
3. Erde + Protein unten rechts + Diverse Anzeigen rechts

Muss mir langsam gedanken machen, da der 24. Nov immer näher rückt. Da muss ich wohl wieder den PC beauftragen, um PPDs zu generieren. Die PS3 macht definitiv spätestens in 10 Tagen eine laaaaange Ruhepause in sachen f@h 

Edit: Auch bei mir weit und breit kein Rückgrat... Habe heute übrignes über 200 WUs mit der PS3 für dieses Team erfolgreich beendet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Einfach Select drücken. Man kann zwischen 3 Anzeigen durchschalten:
> 1. Nur die Erde + kleine % Anzeige unten rechts
> 2. Erde + Protein in groß + Diverse Anzeigen rechts
> 3. Erde + Protein unten rechts + Diverse Anzeigen rechts
> ...


Danke für die Info. 
Die Schwankungen in der ns/day-Anzeige sind minimal, ich würde sie sogar in die Kategorie "Normale Schwankungen" werfen.

Bist du dir sicher mit der PS3 in eine laaaaange Ruhepause zu werfen?  Du weisst doch, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.  Kannst meinen Kleinen fragen, der hat auch schon 251 WU's durch. 
So bekomm ich ja nie Konkurzen bei den PS3'ler im Team. 
Momentan sind es 2563WU's.


----------



## Schmicki (20. November 2010)

Thread-Update:


Bilder geSPOILERt
Navigationspfade hinzugefügt
Erklärung des Diagramms im Expertenmodus
Erklärung Select-Taste (ein Dank an Timmy99)

Immer noch keine Spur vom misteriösen "*Rückgrad*". 
Desweiteren habe ich festgestellt, dass sich das Laufwerk der PS3, wenn ein Datenträger eingelegt ist, beim Falten ausschaltet. Daher ist es nicht erforderlich den Datenträger beim Falten zu entfernen, um das Laufwerk ruhig zu stellen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2010)

Rückgrad..............................Null, nichts, nada.


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. November 2010)

Ich hab auch kein Rückgrat


----------



## muckelpupp (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kollegen, 
kann man das sagen? 

Jedenfalls überlege ich gerade nach euren Postings zu urteilen, ob sich die Anschaffung einer PS3 allein für FAH loht. Bei 1000 ppd... Erstaunlich finde ich allerdings, dass sie angeblich 200 WUs/Tag schafft. Mein SMP + GPU kommt gerade mal auf 100-150. Liegt es evtl. an der Komplexität der WUs für die Konsole? Vermutlich sind es spezielle Versionen?

Alles in allem reizt mich die Idee ein Backup zu haben, falls am Hauptrechner Upgrades/Wartungsarbeiten o.a. stattfinden. Mein MBP krieg ich aus unerfindlichen Gründen derzeit leider nicht sauber ans laufen. Aber das ist ein generelles Problem mit der Konfig MBP + Core + Snow Leopard, scheint's...

Anyway, freue mich auf eueren Input. Ciao

p.s. nicht zu vergessen: cooles Tutorial! Danke


----------



## Schmicki (7. Dezember 2010)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Erstaunlich finde ich allerdings, dass sie angeblich 200 WUs/Tag schafft. Mein SMP + GPU kommt gerade mal auf 100-150. Liegt es evtl. an der Komplexität der WUs für die Konsole? Vermutlich sind es spezielle Versionen?



Hi muckelpupp,

ich frage mich, wo du 200 WUs/Tag her hast . Die PS3 schafft, natürlich abhängig von der WU ca. 4 WUs/Tag. Die PS3 ist ein unauffälliger Falter. Sie ist sehr leise und braucht kaum Zuwendung. Leider ist das Verhältnis PPD/W nicht ganz so gut. Extra für F@H würde ich keine PS3 kaufen. Sie ist zum Zocken gemacht und das kann sie auch am besten. Wenn man natürlich schon eine PS3 hat, dann kann man ab und an eine WU durchjagen.

Abgesehen von den Punkten, hilft jede WU der Wissenschaft!


----------



## muckelpupp (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi Schmicki, sorry, mir war als hätte ich es irgendwo gelesen...ah hier:



> Edit: Auch bei mir weit und breit kein Rückgrat... Habe heute übrignes über 200 WUs mit der PS3 für dieses Team erfolgreich beendet



Jetzt wo du es sagst, deute ich Timmy's Aussage in Richtung Summe aller bisher errechneten WUs. Stimmt's?

Das Folding hat mich jetzt echt gepackt, und ich sehe es genauso!


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Dezember 2010)

Jo er meint die Summe aller WU's


----------



## Mettsemmel (8. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Hi muckelpupp,
> 
> ich frage mich, wo du 200 WUs/Tag her hast . Die PS3 schafft, natürlich abhängig von der WU ca. 4 WUs/Tag. Die PS3 ist ein unauffälliger Falter. Sie ist sehr leise und braucht kaum Zuwendung. Leider ist das Verhältnis PPD/W nicht ganz so gut. Extra für F@H würde ich keine PS3 kaufen.* Sie ist zum Zocken gemacht und das kann sie auch am besten.* Wenn man natürlich schon eine PS3 hat, dann kann man ab und an eine WU durchjagen.
> 
> Abgesehen von den Punkten, hilft jede WU der Wissenschaft!



Bis zum Release von GT5 diente sie bei uns fast ausschließlich als BluRay-Player mit w-LAN Streaming-Funktion. Kein Gerät wäre dafür besser geeignet.
Allerdings beschweren sich Gäste häufig, dass sie eigentlich zu laut sei für einen dauerhaften Betrieb im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Schmicki (8. Dezember 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Allerdings beschweren sich Gäste häufig, dass sie eigentlich zu laut sei für einen dauerhaften Betrieb im Wohnzimmer.



Ich kann nur von der PS3 slim sprechen, die in meinem Besitz ist. Also da muss man schon echt sehr empfindlich sein, wenn einem das Lüftergeräusch zu laut ist. Im Wohnzimmerbereich stört sie wirklich nicht. Auch beim Schlafen stört mich das Betriebsgeräusch nicht. Aber das Empfinden von Lärm ist ja sehr subjektiv.
Was mich eher stört sind spontane Knackgeräusche, die nach dem Spielen auftreten. Ich denke mal, dass diese durch Wärmedehnung im Gehäuse entstehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Wenn sie zu laut ist, giebt es nur eins: Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Onimicha (9. Januar 2011)

Also zum Falten mit der PS3 möchte ich dann auch mal was beitragen.
Ich habe mir die Playsi schon immer bei Erscheinen zugelegt. So auch die 3.er und später auch die Slim. Seit Erscheinen läuft meine alte PS3 auch fuers F@h und als die Slim erschien war die auch mit von der Partie.
In zwei Jahren habe ich 4000 WU mit etwas über einer Million Punkte zusammengefaltet - und zwar 24/7 !

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Cyrano68

Jetzt habe ich einen Falter der das gleiche innerhalb von anderthalb Monaten geleistet hat !!! 

Meine beiden PlayStation falten nun nicht mehr und sind nun nur noch Spielzeug ) 

Aber als " Einstiegsdroge " haben die's echt gebracht !!! 

Cyrano68  (= F@h)  alias  Onimicha (= PS-Username)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einen Falter der das gleiche innerhalb von anderthalb Monaten geleistet hat !!!


Was du aber bei deinem Vergleich nicht beachtet hast, ist der Umstand das sich die Leistungsfähigkeit die Hardware der PS3 seit ihrer Vorstellung im Mai 2005 nicht mehr verändert hat. Die Slim baut zwar kleiner und hat eine stromsparendere CPU, aber an der Leistungsschraube wurde nicht gedreht.

Weiter ist die Tatsache zu beachten, das wir heutzutage auch die GPU nutzen können, die PS3 kann dies nicht, der Grafikchip bassiert auf der GeForce-7er-Reihe und da war noch nicht's mit Cuda. 

Bei einem fairen Vergleich müsstes du also einen PC aus dem Jahre 2005 nehmen, ein gutes Gegenstück wäre wahrscheinlich der Intel Pentium D (Smithfield) oder AMD Athlon 64 FX (beide Dual-Core), und einen reinen CPU-Falt-Vergleich machen.

Alle andere Vergleiche wären in meinen Augen nicht fair, da sich die Technik der PS3 nicht weiterentwickelt hat.


----------



## Onimicha (10. Januar 2011)

also meine Absicht war nicht Apple mit Stromsparbirnen zu vergleichen. Es ging um einen absoluten Vergleich: PC gegen PS3. Die Leistung des PC kann weit über der PS3 liegen.   
Im Tread war zuvor mal die Fragestellung gewesen , ob es sich lohne sich eine PS fürs Falten anzuschaffen. Darauf hin wollte ich meine Erfahrungswerte hierzu mal kurz darstellen. 
Ich zocke immer noch regelmaessig PS3 und zwar mit Begeisterung ! 
Natürlich hast Du mit Deiner Darstellung bzgl der Technik recht !


----------



## Schmicki (10. Januar 2011)

Natürlich sollte man sich keine PS3 zum falten kaufen. Sie ist zum Spielen gemacht. Aber wenn man schon eine PS3 hat, dann kann man auch ab und zu damit falten. Müssen ja nicht über 2500 WUs sein. 

Die PS3 kann zwar nicht mit der Punkteausbeute einer kleinen Grafikkarte mithalten, trotzdem werden damit wichtige Arbeitseinheiten berechnet. Am Ende zählt ja der Dienst für die Wissenschaft.

Die PS3 ist die Einstiegsdroge. Entweder lässt man es nach dem ersten Mal sein oder man macht weiter mit dem richtig harten Hardware-Shit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Müssen ja nicht über 2500 WUs sein.
> 
> Die PS3 ist die Einstiegsdroge.


Stimmt, die PS3 war auch meine Einstiegsdroge. 

Wenn ich dann im März mein 3-Jahres-Faltjubiläum habe, wird die PS3 wahrscheinlich an die 3'000WU's durchgefaltet haben. 
Momentan sind es 2'751WU's.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Februar 2011)

recht herzlichen dank für die gelungene Anleitung. Meine Slim arbeitet jetzt auch täglich von 7-15Uhr.
eine frage hab ich aber noch:
was bewirkt der Reiter "Ranking"?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schmicki (4. Februar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was bewirkt der Reiter "Ranking"?



Eine sehr gute Frage. 
Damit ist das Ranking-System der PlayStation gemeint. Da gibt es ja eine eigene Rangliste, die ich auch nicht wirklich verstehe. Jedenfalls kann man mit der Option "Ranking" die Teilnahme an der Rangliste ein oder ausschalten.
Hat aber *keine *Auswirkungen auf die Punkte in Stanford!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Februar 2011)

danke... aber dennoch unnötiges nachhausetelefonieren... also bleibt es aus.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Kyuubi (6. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Rückgrad..............................Null, nichts, nada.



Hi, die grafik Rückrat gibt gibt es nur bei PS3 BigWus ( 295 Point's pro WU, ca 11 Std. faltzeit), hatte schon mal gleich 3 BigWU's hintereinander und habs ausprobiert). 
Das ist kein mythos.


----------



## Schmicki (6. Februar 2011)

Kyuubi schrieb:


> Hi, die grafik Rückrat gibt gibt es nur bei PS3 BigWus ( 295 Point's pro WU, ca 11 Std. faltzeit), hatte schon mal gleich 3 BigWU's hintereinander und habs ausprobiert).
> Das ist kein mythos.



Na, das ist ja toll! Wo sind die Beweisfotos? 

Nein im ernst, wenn einer einen Screenshot vom Rückgrat hat, bitte hier posten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

Kyuubi schrieb:


> Hi, die grafik Rückrat gibt gibt es nur bei PS3 BigWus ( 295 Point's pro WU, ca 11 Std. faltzeit), hatte schon mal gleich 3 BigWU's hintereinander und habs ausprobiert).
> Das ist kein mythos.


Wir wollen Beweisfotos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schau bis heute regelmässig und hab bis jetzt noch keine endeckt.


----------



## Kyuubi (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte ja vor ein Foto davon zu machen, aber meine kamera war zurzeit nicht auffindbar.
Oder gibt es einen Trick bei der PS3 einen screenshot zu machen?

Die Grafik "Rückrad" sieht aber auch nicht sooo besonders aus. 

Bei der nächsten BigWU bin ich jedenfalls gerüstet, ist nur die Frage wann die nächste BigWU reinkommt. Die sind nämlich selten.


----------



## Timmy99 (6. Februar 2011)

OMG das Rückrad ist aufgetaucht 

Bittebitte Fotos, + _Einstellungen_ wenns keine Umstände macht.
Habe bisher ausschliesslich (über 500 WUs) die kleinen WUs bekommen mit bis zu 8 Stunden Faltzeit 

Vielleicht liegts an den Einstellungen:
Bei mir ist der erweiterte Modus und der Expertenmodus an.

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

BigWU's für die PS3. 
Hatte schon sehr lange keine mehr von dennen. 
Wer kamm damals schon auf die Idee das wir heute ein "Rückgrat-Histery" haben. 

2'837 durchgefaltete WU´s mit der PS3.


----------



## Timmy99 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mal durchs Internet gestöbert, und habe ein ebenfalls gutes FAQ gefunden (auf Englisch):
Folding@home: PS3 How-to Install | Gaming News and Opinion at TheSixthAxis.com

Vielleicht können wir das ein oder andere übernehmen, oder erweitern 

MfG,
Timmy99, tyr


----------



## Schmicki (14. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Link, Timmy99!

Ich werde es mir genauer ansehen. Vielleicht kann ich noch was übernehmen. 

Ein "Rückgrat" hast du nicht zufällig gefunden?


----------



## Timmy99 (15. Februar 2011)

Nein...261 WU's und nix in sicht. Ich bin auf den 32nm Shrink gespannt, falls er denn kommt. Dann schaffe ich mir eine Slim an, nur um aktiver mit der PS3 zu falten. Momentan brutzelt meine FAT CECHL04 115W. Die neuste Slim (2504A/B) zieht nurnoch maximal 74W, da wird das 32nm Modell mit etwas Glück und Optimismus auf 50W fallen (wenn es denn kommt...).

MfG,
T99, tyr

EDIT: Der WU Counter der PS3 setzt sich zurück, wenn man Life with Playstation löscht, und erneut installiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2011)

Also ob sich das lohnd wegen ein wenig geringerem Stromverbrauch die Konsole auszuwechseln? 

Wieso löscht du den Acount oder hast du das irgenwo gelesen?


----------



## Timmy99 (15. Februar 2011)

Nicht wechseln, nur fürs folding eine anschaffen 
Die FAT wird natürlich weiter zum zocken benutzt.

Ich habe "früher" mal, kurz bevor ich zu euch gewechselt bin, Life for Playstation gelöscht. Ich wollte mal gucken was passiert 

Edit: Ein wenig:
PS3 FAT Vs. PS3 Slim 2504B -> 36% Ersparnis (115W - 70W)
PS3 FAT Vs. PS3 Slim 32nm --> 70% Ersparnis [115W - 50W] (Wenns denn so kommt wie ich's mir ausmale)

das ist schon en Stück^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Februar 2011)

ich glaube kaum dass Sony noch eine PS3 Slim 32nm heraus bringt. Die PS4 ist schon im Anmarsch.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2011)

Bist du dir absolut sicher eine nur fürs Folden anzuschaffen? 

Früher war sie ja ein Geheimtipp, aber heute wär sie mir zu ineffizient um "extra" fürs falten eine zu kaufen. 

Mit 150W kommt man schliesslich auch schon 10'200PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bist du dir absolut sicher eine nur fürs Folden anzuschaffen?
> 
> Früher war sie ja ein Geheimtipp, aber heute wär sie mir zu ineffizient um "extra" fürs falten eine zu kaufen.
> 
> Mit 150W kommt man schliesslich auch schon 10'200PPD.


 
Sehe ich sehr ähnlich

Wer eine PS3 hat und nicht mehr daddelt ==> falten 
Wer für's falten eine PS3 kauft 

Hier in der Schweiz kostet der Einstieg dahin:
SONY Playstation 3 Slim, 160GB rund 320 Franken (ca. 250 Euro)

Für +/- die selbe Kohle gibt es eine:
- 2 PALIT GeForce GTX 460 SE
- 1 ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC
- 2 ZOTAC GeForce GTS 450 AMP!

Und um die ganze Sache noch schlimmer zu machen; der *ÜBERHAMMER*:

*2 mal GAINWARD GeForce GTS450 1024MB GS-GLH*

... für weniger Geld (rund 300 Franken/230 Euro)...

Das sind - für die nicht (so top) Informierten (also Alle ausserhalb von unserem Club )
rund *19'000* (in Worten neunzehntausend) Punkte pro Tag


----------



## Timmy99 (15. Februar 2011)

Stimmt. hab ich wohl vor lauter PS3 die anderen Dinge ausser acht gelassen.
Da passt mir eine 2. MSI GTX460 hawk momentan am besten in den kram. Momentan bin ich wieder an den BigWUs dran. Aber dass ist ja bissle off topic.

Dann wird wohl meine fat lady noch eine ganze weile was zum falten haben, wenn sie nicht grade zum zocken benutzt wird.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Februar 2011)

Zur Zeit ist die Punkteausbeute beim Falten mit der PS3 wirklich nicht so berauschend. Die PS3 hat halt schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Der technische Fortschritt ist in der Zeit ja nicht stehen geblieben. Leider kann man bei der PS3 keine GPU/CPU wechseln. Die PS3 kann mit einer modernen Grafikkarte falttechnisch nicht mehr mithalten. Vielleicht liegt es auch ein bisschen an Stanford, die nicht die Priorität auf die PS3 setzen. Auch eine 32 nm Fertigung würde die PS3 nicht attraktiver zum Falten machen. Ich bezweifle auch, dass es einen Shrink für die PS3 geben wird. Auf eine PS4 können wir bestimmt auch noch zwei Jahre warten. Da muss erst Microsoft oder Nintendo mit einer neuen Konsolengeneration um die Ecke kommen.

Zusammenfassend bleibt zu sagen:
Wer eine PS3 hat, kann auch mal einige WUs damit falten. Einen Punkterausch wird man nicht erleben. Aber die Wissenschaft freut sich.

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt Falthardware zu kaufen, sollte lieber zu einer Grafikkarte (noch bevorzugt Nvidia) greifen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (15. Februar 2011)

Selbst wenn die PS3 ne bessere Faltleistung hätte, muss man bedenken, dass sie bei Dauerbelastung eher mal einknickt als ein PC.
Hab jedenfalls schon mal von Leuten gehört, deren PS3 flöten gegangen is, bei 24/7 Falten.


----------



## BT83 (28. Februar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum dass Sony noch eine PS3 Slim 32nm heraus bringt. Die PS4 ist schon im Anmarsch.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


 
Wi bitte ist eine PS4 in Anmarsch?
Die Quelle wüsste ich gern.
Laut offziellen Angaben hat die Ps3 noch nicht einmal die Hälfte ihre Lebenszeit erreicht!

Zum Falten:
Ich vermisse eine Option die ein automatisches Starten von Folding (beim Einschalten der PS3) sowie dem permanenten Betrieb im Hintgerung erlauben würde.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2011)

BT83 schrieb:


> Zum Falten:
> Ich vermisse eine Option die ein automatisches Starten von Folding (beim Einschalten der PS3) sowie dem permanenten Betrieb im Hintgerung erlauben würde.


Direkt nach dem Einschalten falten geht nicht, aber du kannst sie so einstellen das sie nach 10, 20 oder 30min nichts tun im Home-Menü die Faltanwendung startet > besser als nicht's wen auch nicht optimal. 

Dass das Falten im Hintergrund nicht läuft finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, wen ich drann denke wie sich der SMP-Clienten mit den Games auf meinem Hauptsystem beisst.  Mal abgesehen davon, sehr hoch wäre die Ausbeute eh nicht mehr.


----------



## BT83 (1. März 2011)

Was ist das Home-Menu?
Meinst du damit "life with..." oder die X-Crossbar an sich?
Es heisst doch das die PS3 selbst beim Spielen nicht voll ausgelastet wird daher wäre bei einer längerer (7-10 Tage) deadline
sicher auch das eine oder WU zu berwekstelligen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2011)

BT83 schrieb:


> Meinst du damit "life with..." oder die X-Crossbar an sich?


Wen die PS3 in der X-Crossbar 10min (oder was du einstellst) untätig ist, startet sie automatisch "life with...".

Ich weiss ja nicht wie extrem die Einbrüche bei der PS3 wären, aber bei meinem 1090t können die PPD´s von ca. 8kPPD bis auf 250PPD einbrechen > wenn ich das Ganze auf die PS3 ummünze pleiben keine praktisch nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. März 2011)

aber sie würde neben bei noch etwas gutes tun.


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. März 2011)

Joa in einem Ausmaß, das noch weniger Wirkung zeigen würde als wenn man einem Obdachlosen nen Penny hinschmeißt.


----------



## caine2011 (2. März 2011)

weiß eigetlich wer was für projekte mit der ps3 gefaltet werden?

mein tray client erzählt mir ja was von alzheimer derzeit...

müsste der ps3client nicht auch sowas anzeigen?

mfg caine2011


----------



## Schmicki (2. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> weiß eigetlich wer was für projekte mit der ps3 gefaltet werden?



Im Moment sind es vorwiegend die P34XX.
Als Info steht da z.B:


p3451_Fs_ext
p3455_ProG_hpin
p3459_Fs_peptide

Also nicht besonders aussagekräftig.


----------



## caine2011 (2. März 2011)

jo ok danke für die info mal sehen was die database hergibt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. März 2011)

bzgl. ps3 neben etwas anderem arbeiten lassen

Ich schau sehr oft Filme (BR und DVD) mit meiner Konsole. ich glaube nicht, dass sie da so stark ausgelasstet ist das sie nicht wenigstens noch 100ppd erreicht. Mit einem Single-Client schaffte ich auch kaum mehr...
Das gleiche gilt für die zeit in der ich im PS-Store um her surfe oder etwas runter lade. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die zeit in der ich im PS-Store um her surfe oder etwas runter lade.


Ich falte lieber und lade im Hintergrund runter, so wie jetzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2011)

Die 3'000 WU's mit der PS3 sind heute fertig geworden. 

Da die PS3 aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr sehr faltefizient ist, stell ich das falten mit ihr zu 98% ein. Sie wird pro Woche noch eine WU falten > wen sie gerade die Demoversionen, Trailers, usw. aus dem Store herunterläd.


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2011)

eine Ära geht zuende


----------



## p00nage (2. April 2011)

jo gz zur 3000. Wu  ich werd demnächst auch wieder ps3 abschalten da ich ja jetzt wieder desktop hab  un dwie du schon sagtest das ppd/watt verhältnis ist nicht der bringer und zudem glaube ich tut man der ps3 auch nichts gutes


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2011)

Trotzdem es nicht grad die effizienteste Falterei ist - oder gerade deswegen...

Ein *DANKE* an alle PS3ler für ihren Einsatz und ein ganz spezielles an A.Meier-PS3 für seine 3000ste WU

Das scheint mir auch eine Würdigung wert - was ich auch sogleich tun werde

N.B. @A.Meier-PS3 - änderst du jetzt deinen Namen??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> N.B. @A.Meier-PS3 - änderst du jetzt deinen Namen??


In "A.Meier-2%PS3" ?


----------



## Schmicki (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die 3'000 WU's mit der PS3 sind heute fertig geworden.


Ja Wahnsinn! Glückwunsch und Respekt! Das ist schon gewaltig. Aber auch wenn die Punkteausbeute nicht so gewaltig war, die 3000 WUs sind für die Forschung sehr wichtig. 

Übrigens, deine PS3 hat jetzt ca. 2 Jahre reine Faltzeit hinter sich gebracht!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn! Glückwunsch und Respekt! Das ist schon gewaltig. Aber auch wenn die Punkteausbeute nicht so gewaltig war, die 3000 WUs sind für die Forschung sehr wichtig.
> 
> Übrigens, deine PS3 hat jetzt ca. 2 Jahre reine Faltzeit hinter sich gebracht!


Momentan hab ich ~5,3Millionen-Punkte, davon gehen 700'000-750'000 Punkte auf das Konto der PS3. 
Aus heutiger Sicht nicht so effizient, aber als Einstigsdroge hat sie ihren Zweck mehr als erfüllt. 

2 Jahre Faltzeit? Ich würde sagen sie hat munter gefaltet seit ich sie habe > Mitte Dezember 07 gekauft und seit Mitte März 08 faltet sie für das Team.


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. April 2011)

Erfüllt sie bei Dir denn auch manchmal ihren ursprünglichen Zweck, also Blu-rays schauen und Zocken?


----------



## Clonemaster (3. April 2011)

Hab auch ne PS3 und benutz die zur Zeit kaum, hab ich eigentlich irgendwas davon, also vom F@H? 
Indirekt klar, Forschungszwecke usw., aber sonst außer das ich meine stats in die Sig. packen kann?^^


----------



## Clonemaster (3. April 2011)

doppelpost >.<

kack wlan


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

@Mettsemmel: Wie ich bereits angekündigt habe, fallte ich mit ihr so gut wie gar nicht mehr.
Zum Filme schauen wird sie immer wieder mal benutzt.
Was das Zocken anbelangt, momentan eher selten seit ich das Haupsystem generalerneuert habe, aber ich hab mir erst gerade wieder zwei neue Spiele für sie zugelegt. 



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Hab auch ne PS3 und benutz die zur Zeit kaum, hab ich eigentlich irgendwas davon, also vom F@H?
> Indirekt klar, Forschungszwecke usw., aber sonst außer das ich meine stats in die Sig. packen kann?^^


Also wen du die Folding-Statusanzeigen in unseren Signaturen meinst > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html
Wird alles schön erklärt und sonst einfach fragen. 

Sonstige Vorteile: Falter des Monats werden und Hardware dabei gewinnen.
Sofern man es als Vorteil bezeichnen kann, biste herzlich zum Teamtreffen eingeladen.


----------



## Clonemaster (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also wen du die Folding-Statusanzeigen in unseren Signaturen meinst > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html
> Wird alles schön erklärt und sonst einfach fragen.


 

Danke, aber ne ich meinte allgemein, was mir persönlich das Falten bringt, also ob ich einen *direkten* Nutzen daraus ziehe 
Hab mich schon öfter darüber informiert, aber so wirklich schlau bin ich daraus immer noch nicht geworden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Danke, aber ne ich meinte allgemein, was mir persönlich das Falten bringt, also ob ich einen *direkten* Nutzen daraus ziehe
> Hab mich schon öfter darüber informiert, aber so wirklich schlau bin ich daraus immer noch nicht geworden


Viel mehr als eben der Falter des Monats und die Teamtreffen fallen mir nicht ein, aber jeder der langjärigen Falter hat seine Gründe wieso er am falten ist.
Ne kleine Übersicht über die Gründe der Falter findest du hier, sofern es dich interessiert > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-falter-des-teams-70335-stellen-sich-vor.html


----------



## Clonemaster (3. April 2011)

Jo danke ! Mal schaun, vielleicht steig ich ja doch noch mal mit ein ;D


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Wir würden uns sehr freuen.


----------



## Timmy99 (21. Juni 2011)

Es gibt erfreuliche News:
Die PS3 erfährt allem anschein nach einen weiteren Shrink:
Playstation 3: Sony optimiert Strombedarf und Gewicht der CECH-3000B-PS3 - Update - sony, ps3 playstation 3

Somit verbessert sich das PPD/Watt Verhältnis der PS3 weiter. Was die neue Slim alles hat, in Kurzfassung:
- 200W Netzteil (vorher 230W)
- LED Beleuchtung der Power und Auswurftaste überarbeitet/entfernt
- Max. Stromverbrauch ~65W (vorher ~75W)
- Gewichtsreduzierung von 3,0kg auf 2,6kg

Nicht sicher:
- Neuer Kopierschutz, der originale BDs an Wasserzeichen erkennt
- 32nm Shrink der CPU/GPU


----------



## Schmicki (21. Juni 2011)

@Timmy99
Danke für die Neuigkeit! 

Das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Leider bleibt die Punkteausbeute im Vergleich zu GPUs oder CPUs sehr gering. Da sieht man, dass die PS3 schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Zwar wird mit dem Shrink der Verbrauch gesenkt, aber die Leistung bleibt unverändert. Das ist natürlich schade, da die PS3 eine einfache und unkomplizierte Faltmaschine ist. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die PS3 nur noch gelegentlich falten lasse.


----------



## p00nage (6. Oktober 2011)

meine PS3 hat anscheinend durchs falten das Zeitliche gesegnet http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/178880-ps3-fehler-8002f281.html 

so zum kotzen ... wäre ich nicht Moskau gewesen hätte ich es noch in der Garantie gesehen. Und bei MM kauf ich auch nichts mehr, sowas von unfreundlich.


----------



## Schmicki (6. Oktober 2011)

@p00nage

Wie ich aus deinem verlinkten Post entnehmen kann hoffe ich mal, dass es nur an der Festplatte liegt. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es nach einem Festplattenwechsel wieder funktioniert!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2011)

@p00nage: Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit der neuen Festplatte. 

Mein alte PS3 hat bald 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber Probleme mit den Festplatten/SSD hatte ich nie, allerdings war die orginale 40GB-Platte kein Jahr drinn. 

Bis auf die Tatsache das die orginale 40GB-Fetsplatte alles andere als schnell ist, verrichtet sie ihre Arbeit als Systemplatte im Faltserver tadellos.


----------



## Timmy99 (6. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir klickt die originale 80er Toshiba noch munter vor sich hin. Also ein richtiges böses, "crashiges" klicken. Hab ich glaube ich schonmal in nem früheren Post erwähnt. Aber die HDD funzt, seit 2009...
Das ist dies "Ich geh in den Standby und wecke mich sofort wieder auf" klicken. Liest sich nicht gefährlich, ist es anscheinend auch nicht, aber wie gesagt... Es hört sich sehr böse und gefährlich an, wenn die PS3 dauernd alle 10 Sekunden laut klickt/kracht/knattert.


----------



## p00nage (7. Oktober 2011)

so neue Platte ist drin und läuft  zum Glück. Meint ihr ich kann da Toshiba kontaktieren weil die platte ist ja eig erst ein Jahr alt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> so neue Platte ist drin und läuft  zum Glück. Meint ihr ich kann da Toshiba kontaktieren weil die platte ist ja eig erst ein Jahr alt?


Wird leider nichts nützen, da die Festplatte in der PS3 verbaut war, ist Sony für die Garantie zuständigt und die ist ja leider abgelaufen.  


> *Wenn Sie über eine defekte Festplatte von Toshiba verfügen und Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend machen möchten*, müssen Sie zwischen den beiden folgenden Möglichkeiten unterscheiden:
> 
> 1. Wenn die Toshiba-Festplatte beim Kauf auf einem anderen Gerät installiert wurde (z. B. PC, Laptop, externes *Nicht-Toshiba-*Gehäuse, MP3-Player usw.), kann sie nur vom Gerätehersteller repariert werden. Wenden Sie sich für Informationen bezüglich der Reparaturverfahren an den Gerätehersteller.


Quelle


----------



## EyeHaveYou (16. August 2012)

Moin, 
ich habe angefangen mich für das F@H Thema zu interessieren. Nun habe ich gestern alles auf der PS3 (nach dem Klasse "How-To") eingerichtet und auch schon das erste WU durchlaufen lassen. Wenn ich jetzt aber in die Stats schaue, werde ich nicht im Team von PCGH angezeigt. Obwohl ich die Team Nr. eingegeben habe. Habt Ihr hier einen Tipp, muss ich noch irgendwo einen Passkey eingeben ? 

EDIT: Link zu den Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2012)

@EyeHaveYou: Hallo
Wan ist die WU gesendet worden? 
Bis ne WU in den Statistiken auftaucht vergehen bis zu 9h.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (16. August 2012)

hi, als ich gestern abend geschaut habe, sollte er um 22:30 fertig werden. Aber da war ich schon im Bett. 
Heute Morgen habe ich auch nicht mehr daran gedacht nachzuschauen. Hocke jetzt im Büro.
Sobald ich die 70335 eingebe als Teamnr.! Bin ich automatisch im Team drinne oder muss ich noch was beachten?


----------



## Schmicki (16. August 2012)

Willkommen EyeHaveYou!

Wie A.Meier schon geschrieben hat, kann es eine Zeit dauern, bis die WU in den Stats angezeigt wird. Wenn man sich die Stats-Seite anguckt sieht man, dass die letzte WU von 2009 ist, das ist schon ein Weilchen her.

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist, dass du das Team geändert hast, nachdem die PS3 schon mit der WU begonnen hat. Somit wird erst die nächste WU für unser Team gewertet. Die angefangene WU wird fürs "alte" Team gewertet, in deinem Fall wohl Team 0.

Egal wie, wenn du auch deinen Namen richtig in die PS3 eingegeben hast (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus) solltest du recht bald ein Update in deinen Stats sehen.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (16. August 2012)

Vielen Dank, 

jetzt verstehe ich, weil sobald man das Programm startet fängt er ja schon an zu arbeiten. Und man stellt das Team ja ein während er schon rattert. Vielleicht liegt das ja daran. Ich warte einfach mal ein bischen ab und dann schaue ich mir die Stats nochmal an.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Schmicki (16. August 2012)

Kein Problem. Wenn Fragen auftauchen einfach raus damit!

Wenn du gefallen am Falten findest, dann kannst du mit deiner CPU und GPU noch viel mehr Gutes tun! Denn leider muss man sagen, dass die PS3 schon etwas betagter ist, was die Hardware angeht. Sie macht zwar wichtige Arbeit, aber den Faltjunkies unter uns reicht das nicht. Lese dich einfach etwas durch unser Forum und du wirst schnell merken zu was Faltwütige imstande sind zu tun!


----------



## EyeHaveYou (16. August 2012)

ja ich les schon seid gestern hier quer beet alles durch und es klingt echt interessant. Meinen Rechner wolle ich heute Abend zum knechten verdonnern. Um mal zusehen was damit so möglich ist.


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. August 2012)

Lohnt es sich denn, für 247 Punkte deine hardware zu stressen und Strom zu verbraten?
Ich würde heutzutage keine PS3 mehr zum Folden nehmen.


----------



## Schmicki (19. August 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich denn, für 247 Punkte deine hardware zu stressen und Strom zu verbraten?
> Ich würde heutzutage keine PS3 mehr zum Folden nehmen.


 
Tja, was die Wissenschaft angeht, so lange es noch WUs für die PS3 gibt, lohnt es sich auch damit zu falten. Wenn man natürlich das beste Punkte/Verbrauchs-Verhältnis sucht, dann ist man mit CPU-Folding besser bedient. Wie ich schon ausgeführt hatte, die PS3 ist in die Jahre gekommen und jetzt ist der Leistungssprung zu einem aktuellen PC-System riesig. Aber man sieht ja, dass durch die Playstation immer noch neue Falter gewonnen werden können. Vielleicht nehmen sich einige ein Beispiel an A.Meier und legen sich später ein Dual-Sockel-System zu.


----------



## Timmy99 (21. September 2012)

Ich habe mal verschiedene Auflösungen durchgetestet, wann die PS3 wie schnell rechnet. Ich habe bewusst ns/day genommen, da x.xxxs/frame die Unterschiede nicht so deutlich aufzeigt.
Gemessen habe ich kurze wie lange Abschnitte, genauso wie verschiedene Select-Ansichten.
Hier habe ich die 3. Ansicht, die "3. Erde + Protein in groß + diverse Anzeigen rechts (Mit den Analogsticks kann das Protein bewegt werden)" dargestellt.
Ausserdem wurden folgende Einstellungen benutzt:

Musik: aus
Folding@home-Expertenmodus
Bildschirmschoner: an
Sound-Effekte: aus
Box-Modus: aus
Ranking: an
Modus: Erweiterter
Grafik: Kugel & Stab
PS3 Account: separat
PSN Account: offline / nicht vorhanden


Farbenlegende: Wird pro verfügbare/n Anschluss / Anschlussart bewertet.
*Grün* = Gut
*Orange* = Nicht optimal
*Rot* = Maximal suboptimal

*- Project -*
Name: p3459_Fs_peptide
Kern: SCEARD2 1.40.106735

*- HDMI -*
YCbCr: ("Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr Superweiss (HDMI)", "Deep Color-Ausgabe (HDMI)" an)
*1080p: 244,95ns
1080i:: 244,50ns*
*720p::: 239,25ns*
*576p 16:9: 236,33ns
576p:: 4:3: 236,24ns*

RGB: ("Superweiss" aus, "Deep Color-Ausgabe (HDMI)" aus)
*1080p: 243,67ns
1080i:: 244,05ns*
*720p::: 238,24ns*
*576p 16:9: 236,95ns
576p:: 4:3: 235,02ns*

*- Komponente/D-Terminal (YUV) -*
Konnte nicht getestet werden
*
- Composite/S-Video -*
*16:9: 237,64ns
:4:3:: 237,45ns*

*- AV MULTI/SCART -*
YCbCr:
*576i 16:9: 237,16ns
576i:  4:3:: 236,24ns*
576p 16:9: Konnte nicht getestet werden
576p: 4:3: Konnte nicht getestet werden

RGB:
*576i 16:9: 236,16ns
576i: 4:3:: 237,49ns*
576p 16:9: Konnte nicht getestet werden
576p: 4:3: Konnte nicht getestet werden

*- Leistung aus dem Bildschirmschoner heraus -*
*HDMI 1080p: 261,44ns
HDMI 720p::: 261,38ns
HDMI 576p::: 261,88ns
AV/SCART 576i: 261,48ns*


Fazit:
Ganz simpel: Bildschirmschoner des Folding@home Clients der PS3 (Life with Playstation) einschalten (Auf Seite 1 beschrieben), und egal mit welcher Auflösung und Anschluss, die beste Leistung erhalten. Dieser Test hier ist also nur gewichtig, wenn der Bildschirmschoner nicht verwendet wird, was jedoch die meisten PS3 Falter tun 
_Bedenkt jedoch, dass die PS3 beim hochladen einer Arbeitseinheit, sowie beim An- und Abmelden eines Freundes den Bildschirmschoner verlässt! Einen minimalen Vorteil bringt es also immer._
Weitere Tipps, falls der Satz oben zu lang ist:
- Möglichst Bildschirmschoner einschalten!
- Möglichst HDMI benutzen.
- HDMI Ausgang: Möglichst 1080p/1080i benutzen.
- AV/Scart Ausgang: 16:9 benutzen. (Falls HDMI nicht verwendbar)

Man erkennt, dass die PS3 pauschal mit höheren Auflösungen besser skaliert, als mit niedrigeren. Richtige Auswirkungen hat es aber nur zwischen 1080, 720, und 576 Pixel.
Der Audioausgang hat überhaupt keine Auswirkung auf die Rechenleistung. Liegt alles im Toleranzbereich (genau wie die Auflösungen untereinander).



Kurze Infos zur PS3 4000 (Ultra Slim):
- Lautstärke der PS3 4000: Videolink
- Farben: Europa-> Schwarz. Japan-> Schwarz+Weiß.
- 28. September Release (12GB Modell 2. Oktober)
- 190W Netzteil verbaut (Deutet nicht auf realen Verbrauch hin!) [ältere Modelle 200-230-280-380W]
- 12GB Modell (4000A) soll 229 Euro kosten. Speicher extern erweiterbar per extern erwerbbarer Sony HDD* [Interner HDD-Tausch bestätigt, befestigungsbügel benötigt (Als Zubehör erwerbbar)]
- 500GB Modell (4000B/C) soll 259 Euro kosten. [Interner HDD-Tausch bestätigt]
- 45nm Cell CPU
- 40nm RSX GPU
- 290mm x 230mm x 60mm groß
- 2,1kg schwer (PS3 Slim 3000 ~2,5kg)
- Neuer vertikaler Ständer (CECH-ZST1J)
*- Ob die CPU und/oder GPU auf 28nm verkleinert werden, ist ungewiss (Vielleicht zukünftiges 4100/4500 Modell)!*


**Technische Daten der 250 GB Festplatte:****


Produkt-Code: CECH-ZHD1
Speicherkapazität: 250 GB
Abmessungen: 88 mm x 18 mm x 260 mm (2,5 Zoll)
Gewicht: 112g


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

Da warst Du aber mühsam, Respekt! Und sehr interessant.....hab zwar nur kurz mal mit einer PS3 gefaltet, aber trotzdem!


----------



## acer86 (21. September 2012)

Sehr interessant die Aufschlüsselung, auch die daten zu der "neuen" Super slim sind hoch interessant, würde mich nur mal interessieren wie viel Watt weniger die Super slim im Vergleich zur normalen Slim verbraucht.

und hab ich da richtig gelesen die wollen noch ein update nach der bringen 4100/4300?   die Sollten langsam mal aufhören die PS3 ständig neu zu erfinden und nee PS4 auf den Markt bringen bevor jedes handy schneller ist.


----------



## Timmy99 (21. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...würde mich nur mal interessieren wie viel Watt weniger die Super slim im Vergleich zur normalen Slim verbraucht.


 
Die Leistungsaufnahme beim Falten beträgt bei den:
Großen Modellen (bis August 2008) *~175 W*
Großen Modellen (ab August 2008) *~115 W*
Slim Modellen (ab September 2009) *~85 W
*Slim Modellen (ab Juli 2010) *~75 W*

Slim Modellen (ab Oktober 2012) *~70 W (bestätigt!)

EDIT:
*Nette Personen haben sich mal zur Pressesteller von Sony Schweiz durchgeboxt, um die 12GB PS3 Frage zu klären: "Ist Sie durch Dritthersteller HDDs erweiterbar?"
Ja, alle PS3 Slim Modelle (4000A/B/C) sind erweiterbar. Bei der 12GB Version wird jedoch ein Haltebügel (_Mounting Bracket)_ benötigt, der separat erworben werden muss!
Quelle: http://www.gbase.ch/playstation/news/0/PS3-Super-Slim-Die-verflixten-12GB-54960.html

Zum Stromverbrauch konnte ich noch nichts herausfinden.


----------



## Schmicki (23. September 2012)

Vielen Dank an Timmy99 für diesen umfangreichen Test! ,
Da hast du dir richtig Mühe gegeben. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Auflösung eine Rolle spielt. Aber wer die PS3 mit der PAL-Auflösung betreibt, ist selber schuld. 

Ich habe die Leistungsaufnahme im Startpost aktualisiert.


----------



## crackajack (22. Oktober 2012)

Das war's dann wohl mit Falten auf der PS3.


> 4.30 update
> 
> we decided to retire it (_Life with PlayStation_ ... Folding@home) as a result of discussions with Stanford University


PS3 System Software Update (v4.30) – PlayStation Blog


----------



## Schmicki (22. Oktober 2012)

Das ist wirklich sehr schade. 

Aber der Fortschritt ist nicht aufzuhalten und die PS3 ist in die Jahre gekommen. Aktuelle PCs sind weitaus leistungsstärker und effizienter. Es wird wohl auch eine finanzielle Entscheidung seitens Sony gewesen sein, F@H nicht weiter zu unterstützen. Es sieht im Moment auch nicht so aus, dass es einen Clienten für die PS4 geben würde. Mal sehen.

Davon abgesehen, war F@H für die PS3 eine tolle Sache. Mit einer Spielekonsole wissenschaftliche Berechnungen durchzuführen und damit die  Rechenpower sinnvoll zu nutzen, sowas gab es vorher noch nie.

Hoffen wir mal, dass es bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration wieder ein Distributed Computing Project gibt.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2012)

Und mit dieser Antwort - idealerweise vom Themenstarter - schliesse ich den Thread


----------

